# monster power net/directv2P



## jeffnvegas (Apr 8, 2010)

again it seems i am electronically retarded. i have no luck when it comes to these new devices designed to make life easy by claiming anybody can do it and of course i can't. i have had myriads of issues with directv, but i won't go into that now and i have had issues with home theater also.
this time it is with attempting to use power connections to make a hardwire(ethernet) connection between my HD DVR, my PS3 and my PC. because the wireless connection from my router has been less than desirable with my PS3 and issues with the DVR i decided to go the powernet direction to increase connection (network) speeds. i have a Linksys WRT54G V6 router and two Monster modules, a powernet 100 and a powernet 300. first i found out i needed new drivers for my video card to use the directv2P download and now after calling Monster they inform me i will probably have to reconfigure something in the router set up to get them to talk because after resetting the modules i still get a spotty connection with no video and very little intermittent sound. then i get a message to check the connection. i get a minimal connection to the browser on the PS3 that is extremely slow so i know it is talking somewhat. the living room is basically 25-30 away from my office where the PC is located with one wall in between so i would have thought that wireless should have been decent. my router is 5ft off the floor with both antennae pointed towards the living room but to increase the download speeds i thought this hardwire would get me above 50 MBPS anyway. i have cox with 100MBPS service so the speeds to the PC are great. how bout a little advice out there.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum jeffnvegas! :wave:

Unfortunately, I have no direct experience with doing what you want done so I really can't help you.

One thing I would do is position the routers antennas so they are pointing straight up as I believe that would give the best signal to the "sides".


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like a not-fun day. I hate setting up internet connections for exactly this reason. Sometimes no matter what you try, it just doesn't work well. Have you tried turning off the wireless portion of the router, resetting the entire thing? I don't have any experience with the monster powernets and have read some poor reviews on them. I would utilize the tech support as much as you can. The last time I set up my internet using a modem/router/central station setup, I was on the phone with tech support for 5 hours. They were having me do things I would never have figured out on my own. Also, I found out that some types of routers just don't play well with certain other technologies. Maybe you should try a different brand or router and see how if it helps. 
Good luck and sorry this isn't a "fix your problem" response, but just a sympathy response. 
Matteo


----------

